# Indoor enclosure for a hatchling.



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

This is a great indoor set up for a hatchling, it is a 30 gallon long aquarium. It has a repti-sun 10 strip light across the top. The basking bulb is a 75 watt. The cool side with the hide has no heat, this way the tegus can move to the cool side if they need to cool off or need to hide. The plants are fake, the bedding is cypress mulch.


----------

